
When Working from Home Doesn’t Work - kiyanwang
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2017/11/when-working-from-home-doesnt-work/540660/?single_page=true
======
damm
For every success there is a failure. Instead of celebrating the failures and
trying to show the world they should follow you (like cattle) try and well
educate people better on how to make it work.

It's just shameful because you don't always explain to people that it's your
situation that made it fail. It's also possible that it's person oriented.

I've had the person oriented failure where the boss wastes his other
employee's times by constantly brain storming. So it requires people to be in
the office (to him). That's more like bullying

